# Boobytrap Fishing Team's We Will Make You Famous will be Trip#7



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The winner of the auction for the *Everyday Heroes Swordfish Seminar's* Make You Famous Trip is aboard!:flag:

The Crew for the Trip is Broardonrod, Creeping Squid, Matt06, John and Taylor Duffy, Chelsey Holden and Miles the video man!!!

This trip shoulkd be crazy with a little action from all over the place out there just off the shelf!!:bluefish:

They will be Daytime Swordfishing, Nightime Swordfishing and Trolling we should get plenty of updates.

I think we will get some great pictures from this trip:wink:
Everyone stay tuned and check back as we will post updates as they come in.

This is a picture of the anglers!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Hammer em Boys and Girls!!!!!


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

X2 Good Luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

was getting text from friend on Sunrise early today the Boobytrap was there trolling. Yesterday he was seeing blues busting bait, today only saw blackfin. 

Should be a great trip, looking forward to the live updates


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet! Good luck guys


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Hilton's is sitting on "G"' waiting on "O"!


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Tear em up boys!!! Cant wait for the reports.--- Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good Luck ..


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Gettum' boys and girls!! I'm sure the Booby Trap crew will be working hard this trip. John and his family are huge supporters of the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes!!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Where are the updates? I figured with the conditions in that area right now that they would be on a ton of fish!!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*news from the deep*

Seems that Brett has had his hands full with the girls. They had so much fun catching runners and barracuda for bait that they didnt want to stop!!! He eventually got them to agree to go swordfishing and has had Taylor in the chair for over an hour!!!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, Taylor just landed her first sword! Congrats Taylor!!

It was a little over a hundred pounds and was foul hooked. They are getting set up for another drop now 

Heck of a first sword to catch one that was foul hooked. I'm sure that was a heck of a fight!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

pass


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I sure hope the bite turns on. We are headed out in the morning to ruin a few Swordfish's day!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Well it looks like Chelsey just landed her first sword as well! He says the bite it tough today, but they are makin' it happen. Headed back down for another drop!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

CAT TALES said:


> I sure hope the bite turns on. We are headed out in the morning to ruin a few Swordfish's day!!


Good luck maÃ±ana! You just looking for some more ice cream sammiches?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

jgale said:


> You just looking for some more ice cream sammiches?


potlicking googan!!! hahahah
I wish I had a sammich here at the house right now!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

jgale said:


> Good luck maÃ±ana! You just looking for some more ice cream sammiches?


Don't make fun of the fat kids!!!

The girls on the Booby Trap dang near sunk the boat with grouper and tile fish this afternoon!! Miles even pulled up a sword on the LP while grouper fishing!!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Do y'all have a show on tv if you don't I think you do


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck guys!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like the girls are having a great time looking forward to the updates tomorrow!!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

redfish555 said:


> Do y'all have a show on tv if you don't I think you do


They need a TV Show! There would be more action in one show that you see in an entire season on a lot of other programs.


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like his pal Nick took the idea and ran with it....how did that go over? At least on that show we don't have to hear....get tight sucka...1000 times. lol


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Lumo said:


> Looks like his pal Nick took the idea and ran with it....how did that go over? At least on that show we don't have to hear....get tight sucka...1000 times. lol


Go crawl back under your rock


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

capttravis said:


> Go crawl back under your rock


He probably doesn't know the feeling of being tight so he cant relate. 
I hope the girls get a new record


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Hot off the press: 

Chelsey caught a nice 80 lber last night. We just made our first drop this morning and Taylor just released a 150 lber!

Sounds like it may be a good day


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

And now chelsey is tight!
Cat tales, u better get out there quick while there is still any left


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Go team go!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Now John is taaahiiight! He's been on the fish 1.5 hours now and it just took almost 2000' of line!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got John's to the boat and it was a solid 275-300lb sword! They are gearing up to drop back down while John is enjoying the shade and cooling off with an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

jgale said:


> while John is enjoying the shade and cooling off with an ice cream sandwich


Those things are god sent after a big battle!!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get em' Suckas!!!!!:an6:

DL :texasflag


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got word that they ended the day hammering the tile and grouper. He said the girls were a ball catching multiple grouper at a time deep dropping!

Now they are getting setup for the night drift and catch a little shut eye if they can keep the swords away for a few hours.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

They are up and at em, and Taylor is strapped in and tight on a good one! They are in and out of cell coverage so the updates are coming in as we get em!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Pulled the hook on Taylor's fish unfortunately... It was estimated between 400-500 lbs.

Then they dropped back down and Taylor and Chelsey just released a nice double header!!

Getting ready to send a squid to it's demise again now!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just hit bottom and Chelsey is tight!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Chelsey just released her sword and Taylor is tight now 

Sounds like the bite is ON and there are going to be a few more swords that get introduced to the booby trap!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Taylor just released #10!!

Can't wait to see what Miles does with the footage from this trip! From the sounds of things, he should get plenty of good footage to work with:wink:


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got word that they are headed for the dock. One of the girls starts school tomorrow so it's time to trade the rod in for some books! Sounds like a heck of a trip for all those on board.

Congrats girls!!


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait to hear the stories. I hope the girls come up with something good for their swordfish bills they won with the trip.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

X2 on the stories!!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like lots of fun happened on this trip!! I can't wait for this video and the pictures!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got to the house.. What a great trip and great time.. Thanks guys for the post and replies once again it was a blast. Ill get details up soon.. Here is a pic from the dock this evening of our anglers... These young ladies killed it! Ill get pics and details up ASAP.. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of John with his daughter Taylor and my daughter Chelsey .. John was high bidder on the trip at the live auction at the Texas Swordfish Seminar supporting the Everyday Heroes just before we left.. We took around 1000 pictures this trip can't wait to get some loaded .. Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds like another awesome trip! Can't wait to see the pictures and video.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Did you make those girls eat the eyeball star bursts????
Makes me wanna gag just thinking about when I ate mine! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow! Another awesome trip! Looking forward to more pics!
BTW, Brett, your daughter HAS to favor your wife....jus' sayin'
Â©


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Did you make those girls eat the eyeball star bursts????
> Makes me wanna gag just thinking about when I ate mine!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 It was their first swordfish you know they did Mike .. LOL It will be on the video my brother :mpd:.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few pics.. Ill get more up later we took tons of pics this trip.. Picture *#4 is a baby six gill shark*. Thanks again for all the really nice replies and thanks again John Duffy for your support to the Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit for the 3rd year in a row! Class act my friend! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang! Nice job guys/gals.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

some awesome pictures brett, looks like you guys had some amazing eather and seas to work with. Cant wait for the video


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Very nice job guys, pics are sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Great Pics!


----------



## CTCFoundations (Dec 2, 2005)

Brett,
Just wanted to say thank you to you, Jeff, and Matt for a great trip. The Boobytrap and her crew are first class and know how to have a good time. I really enjoyed being able to spend time with our daughters on this trip. Watching them catch fish and having fun is what it is all about. Thanks again my brother!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Man those pics are awesome looks like they had a blast!! Keep them coming and get the man on the Video ASAP!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice pics, looks like y'all had a great trip!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Y'all had a great looking crew on the boat this trip!! The girls looked like they were having a blast!! Thanks for the coaching out there!!


----------



## tblair (Jul 15, 2013)

Just wanted to give a huge thank you to Capt Ahab, Capt Jeff, and Matt for this awesome trip! Chelsey and I had a great time together and it was a delight to be aboard the Booby Trap. I had a blast and enjoyed every second of it, even when I was chewing up my starburst  thanks again for a weekend I will never forget!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a blast with the girls. Love the colors sucka!!

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

tblair said:


> Just wanted to give a huge thank you to Capt Ahab, Capt Jeff, and Matt for this awesome trip! Chelsey and I had a great time together and it was a delight to be aboard the Booby Trap. I had a blast and enjoyed every second of it, even when I was chewing up my starburst  thanks again for a weekend I will never forget!


It was a blast! You are an animal in the chair! We are looking forward to getting you and your dad back out for another round.. I'm loading all the pics now.. Here is one of Taylor on a nice swordfish.. These young ladies were nonstop... Thanks again for all the kind replies.. Ill have more pics up in a few minutes. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is Chelsey on one and Taylor telling her how it is :rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Taylor and Chelsey with one of the sword that were hooked deep.. These girls are some daytime swordfishing machines! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more..


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome trip brother y'all have been hammering the swords I'm ready to get out there hopefully we will be out there next window


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more. Ill load some more in a few minutes.. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome Pics! Pretty easy to tell from the smiles the girls had a great time! Congrats again to everyone!!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more pictures.. Still loading up. Miles is working on video now :work:. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brian and crew were Tight not far from us so we ran over and snap a pic! Love the hat! It was a blast fishing next to y'all once again my brother!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more pics still loading more.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pic Joey! Had a blast fishing next to you fellas too! Get Tight Sucka! That Was Easy LOL.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty work brother!!


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Unbelievable pixels and fish catching ability. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Great Picture of Boobytrap team!!!


----------



## bluedevil (Apr 28, 2005)

We caught a couple of the green eyed little sharks this weekend like the one in the picture on page 6. What are those exactly? To be honest they creeped me out a little. I was worried if I looked into their eyes too long, they might convince me to do bad stuff, turn me into a zombie or shoot lazers at me. They have a notch behind there eyes and a spine in front of their dorsal fin. Just curious what to call them.

Stuart


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bluedevil said:


> We caught a couple of the green eyed little sharks this weekend like the one in the picture on page 6. What are those exactly? To be honest they creeped me out a little. I was worried if I looked into their eyes too long, they might convince me to do bad stuff, turn me into a zombie or shoot lazers at me. They have a notch behind there eyes and a spine in front of their dorsal fin. Just curious what to call them.
> 
> Stuart


You caught Spinney Dogfish, they have a spine on the dorsal and anal fin.. This little sucker is a baby six gill it has no dorsal fin.. We have caught six gills over 1000 lbs. I didn't know they were born this small.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

here are a few more pics from the trip ..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

One of the young ladies swords..


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome trip, congrats bro!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow!! Great Trip. Those pics looks great. They are super crisp and clear. And best of all, you two guys spent a few days with your daughters making great memories. Awesome.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

What a great trip, you guy's know how to do it right!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Incredible pics and trip once again! Brett, if you fall in the water with that getup on how will anybody find you? You might want to wear a safety strap if you're going to dress like that!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Love them pics sucka!!!:bluefish::bluefish:


DL :doowapsta


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool pics, you've become quite the artist with a camera. Looks like the anglers on the trip had a heck of a good time too.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome pics for sure.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The pictures and faces say it all looks like a great trip and y'all sure put a hurting on my Tilefish bro!!


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Once again an awe inspiring trip. It was great seeing ya'll on the water. I will get the pictures we took loaded up and give them to Capt. Jeff later today.


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Brian and crew were Tight not far from us so we ran over and snap a pic! Love the hat! It was a blast fishing next to y'all once again my brother!


Always good to see you guy's when we are out.. Thanks for all the help & knowledge ya'll have passed along.. Hauling the boat out this week to do a little work (new transducer, lights, trim tabs) hope to be ready to head back out next week.. Got some great pictures of you and your crew will get em to ya soon.. Another epic trip for the Booby Trap can't wait to see the video of this trip or what is next!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for all the cool replies! Miles is working hard on the video of this trip It looks like he is about finished.. It would prob be done already if I wasn't in there bothering him every 5 minutes.. He took a lot of footage.. The cameras never stopped.. Can't wait for this one to get done.. Ill post a few more pics and hope to have the video up in a while.. Thanks again Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Miles is getting close on the video! :cheers:.. Here are a couple more pics. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics. Waiting on the video!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

landlokt said:


> Great pics. Waiting on the video!


Miles didn't quite get it all done today. Ran out if time :/.. Should be up tomorrow ... I can't wait my self ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome pics, as always!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

was your DH working a little harder this trip out? :ac550: lol, great pictures as always :cheers:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What happened to the video?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> What happened to the video?


In progress .. Mikes worked on it late yesterday and I told him not rush it .. He worked to hard to through it up the way it was.. I think this may be his masterpiece lol! Should be up soon he is on it now... .. Thanks again everyone for all the cool replies.. I can't wait to see this video my self.. Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this the trip where we name a structure out in the Gulf after these fishermen?
Tom


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

hilton said:


> Is this the trip where we name a structure out in the Gulf after these fishermen?
> Tom


 Yes Sr.. John Duffy and his daughter Taylor are working on a name now for the spot where the biggest swordfish of the trip was caught. They will name it for everyone to see on Hiltons.. We fished 4 new spots this trip and all 4 produced swords but John wants to name the spot where the biggest one was caught.. I have the numbers to give to you Tom and will forward them soon.. The spot produced the nice one we landed and a 400-500 lbs jumper that came unbuttoned.. This is a big area where multiple boats can fish as long as they keep a respectful distance.. The numbers will cover the entire drop area.. It is not a real tight spot so will be great for the site and people to try out with confidence of catching a big sword. We made 2 drops on this spot and were tight within 30 seconds one drop and 2 minutes on the second drop. 
Thanks again Tom Hilton and Hilton's for your support 3 years in a row to the Texas Swordfish Seminar /Everyday Heroes Benefit!

The video is coming together and Miles is adding sponsors now.. Its taking a little longer this round because Miles took about 14 hours of footage LOL.. It was his first trip out with us and he kept the camera rolling on the young ladies from daylight to dark. He has had a hard time picking out the footage without watching all of it.. Every time he loads it he remembers something else and starts looking for it LOL.. I told him just load what you have :spineyes:..

He is doing a great job with this video stuff and adding a lot of humor to the trips for sure.. Looking forward to seeing it finished up.. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

I am just curious to see if anything got painted on poor Jeff's head this go round....


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome story and pictures!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I saw a draft version of the video, and its awesome......worth the wait!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The video is loading now!!! :doowapsta.. Miles has worked his rear off on this one.. Make sure you watch the end.. Miles is on the outtakes and shows true courage LMAO... Ill have it up as soon as he gives me a thumbs up.. These beautiful young ladies never stopped fishing just about 24 hours a day.. True die hards for sure..

This was the "Make You Famous Trip" on the Booby Trap that was up for live auction at the 2013 Texas Swordfish Seminar and the winning bidder guaranteed at least 3 swordfish on the trip and to be in numerous magazines. One magazine has already committed to a cover shot for this trip. LP agreed to add one of the photos to the 2014 moon calendar, Dan Mathews "Swordfish Bill Artist" donated his skills and will be painting Taylors swordfish bill from this trip, Tom Hilton stepped up and will be letting John and Taylor name the spot the big swordfish was caught at on Hilton's Chart for all of his subscribers to see along with the GPS #s. Thanks 2coolfishing,Marlin Magazine, In The Bite Magazine, Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine, IGFA- International Angler Magazine, BD Outdoors on the wire on line magazine, Pelagics Watermans Journal on line magazine, Gulf Coast Mariner Magazine and several more for helping put this all together to raise money for our Every Day Heroes! I have left a few out and will post up the other magazines this trip will be in later.. Should have the video up soon Miles just said its about done!







Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab "Get Tight Suckas!" *Thanks again to John Duffy for your kindness in purchasing this trip supporting the Veterans!*


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Miles has more patience and skill than I...and this video looked like it may be the best yet. Thanks again for the rods, see y'all out there.


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics and trip. How was the night bite? Moon phase probably didnt help but still seems off compared to years past. Tuna fishing, ugh.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

lowrey04 said:


> Nice pics and trip. How was the night bite? Moon phase probably didnt help but still seems off compared to years past. Tuna fishing, ugh.


The swords are moving off the hills a lot now... They are there but have moved im to open water... The bait is stacking up on the sea mounts.. Runners, tinkers and everything else that eats squid.. The swords follow the squid.. The squid are avoiding the seamounts more now because of the larger bait fish concentrating on the hills. We see this every year.. Everyone thinks the swords have left but they have just moved and started feeding deeper.. The fish will be harder to hook and bites will get less aggressive with lots of whacked up baits this time of the year because there is so much for them to eat... Just my 2 cents on the bite overall this time of year day and night... We didn't put much effort in the night bite this trip but on top and shallow was slow we moved deeper and had shots and caught fish... Once you see the sharks start moving off shore like the last 2-3 weeks the night bite slows down on shallow spots like the 130 and hilltops.. I feel sure this is pretty accurate its been years of the same pattern ... Try a little deeper at night now...if you get tight in open water MOB it and repeat that drift as fast as possible before they move off.. This is more of an answer than what you ask bro but I have had about 5 emails wondering the same ... Hope it helps next trip.. Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------

